# CHEESE BALL WITH CUMIN, MINT AND PISTACHIOS



## Raine (Dec 1, 2004)

CHEESE BALL WITH CUMIN, MINT AND PISTACHIOS

1 cup (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened

1/2 cup (4 ounces) goat cheese (chevre), softened

1 tablespoon lemon juice

Grated zest of 1 lemon

1/2 cup grated good-quality Pecorino Romano

1 teaspoon toasted and ground coriander seeds

1 teaspoon toasted and ground cumin seeds

1/2 cup finely sliced celery hearts, with leaves

1/3 cup chopped mint

1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Sea salt

1/3 cup salted pistachio nuts, coarsely ground

BEAT together cream cheese and goat cheese with a wooden spoon in a large bowl until creamy and light. Beat in lemon juice and lemon zest. Fold in Pecorino Romano, coriander, cumin, celery, mint and pepper. Season to taste with salt.

LAY a large piece of plastic wrap on counter. Using a spatula, scrape cheese mixture onto center of plastic. Pull up sides of plastic wrap and form cheese into a ball. Wrap tightly, place in a bowl and refrigerate at least 2 hours.

POUR ground pistachios into a shallow bowl. Unwrap cheese ball and roll it in nuts until coated. Lay ball on a serving plate, cover with plastic wrap and chill until ready to serve. A half hour before serving, unwrap cheese ball and let it come to room temperature. Serve with very thin plain crackers.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 1, 2004)

What an interesting blend of flavors!  Probably water crackers would work well with this.


----------

